# MUMBAI | Oberoi Eternia | 200m+ x 4 | 70 fl x 4 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> Oberoi Realty
> 
> *Proposed Elevation*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## TheMann2000 (Feb 1, 2007)

Are there more renders of this one yet? It looks neat.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

TheMann2000 said:


> Are there more renders of this one yet? It looks neat.


Here you go.



jinka sreekanth said:


> from hbdesign


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

January update from Oberoi realty


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

April update


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Nov Updates from website


----------

